# TdF 2015: thread to discuss viewing, following, tracking TdF 2015



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

TdF 2015: thread to discuss viewing, following, tracking TdF 2015.

Discuss viewing and tracking options here.

NBC again has their $29.99 complete-viewing web deal:
2015 Tour de France on NBC Sports - Pro Cycling's 2015 Tour de France Live, Live Streaming Video, News, Standings, Schedule Stage Results, Stage Maps

I paid for this last year, and was pleased with it. You can watch it in real-time (I think it was actually like 20 seconds off of another feed I compared last year), and or you have access to watch it later - last year, I think the re-broadcast was not available until 2 or 3 hours after the end of the stage.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*NBCSN Coverage*

I'll be watching/DVRing on NBCSN on DirecTV; here's the complete schedule:

TOUR DE FRANCE (Eastern Standard Time)

Saturday, July 4
Stage 1: Utrecht – Utrecht, 8 a.m., NBCSN
NBC Highlight Show, 2 p.m., NBCSN

Sunday, July 5
Stage 2: Utrecht – Neeltje Jans, 8 a.m., NBCSN
NBC Highlight Show, 1 p.m., NBCSN

Monday, July 6
Stage 3: Antwerp – Huy, 8 a.m., NBCSN

Tuesday, July 7
Stage 4: Seraing – Cambrai, 8 a.m., NBCSN

Wednesday, July 8
Stage 5: - Arras – Amiens, 8 a.m., NBCSN

Thursday, July 9
Stage 6: Abbeville – Le Havre, 8 a.m., NBCSN

Friday, July 10
Stage 7: Livarot – Fougeres, 8 a.m., NBCSN

Saturday, July 11
Stage 8: Rennes – Mûr-de-Bretagne, 8 a.m., NBC

Sunday, July 12
Stage 9: Vannes – Plumelec, 8 a.m., NBCSN

Monday, July 13
Rest Day
Best of Stages 1-9, 8 p.m., NBCSN

Tuesday, July 14
Stage 10: Tarbes – La Pierre Saint Martin, 8 a.m., NBCSN

Wednesday, July 15
Stage 11: Pau – Cauterets, 8 a.m., NBCSN

Thursday, July 16
Stage 12: Lannemezan – Plateau de Beille, 8 a.m., NBCSN

Friday, July 17
Stage 13: Muret – Rodez, 8 a.m., NBCSN

Saturday, July 18
Stage 14: Rodez – Mende, 8 a.m., NBCSN
NBC Highlight Show, 2 p.m., NBCSN

Sunday, July 19
Stage 15: Mende – Valence, 8 a.m., NBCSN

Monday, July 20
Rest Day
Best of Stages 10-15, 8 p.m., NBCSN

Tuesday, July 21
Stage 16: Bourg-de-Péage – Gap, 8 a.m., NBCSN

Wednesday, July 22
Stage 17: Digne-les-Bains – Pra Loup, 8 a.m., NBCSN

Thursday, July 23
Stage 18: Gap – Saint-Jean-de-Maurienne, 8 a.m., NBCSN

Friday, July 24
Stage 19: Saint-Jean-de-Maurienne – La Toussuire, 8 a.m., NBCSN

Saturday, July 25
Stage 20: Modane – Alpe d'Huez, 8 a.m., NBCSN

Sunday, July 26
Stage 21: Sèvres – Paris, 8 a.m., NBCSN
NBC Highlight Show, 2:30 p.m., NBCSN


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Official Tour de France Website (English Version)*

Tour de France 2015


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

The first week looks great. In the past, we all-knowing yayhoos have complained when the first week has been a bunch of flat stages, making it boring. If they throw major mountains in too early, then the field of contention gets narrowed too quickly.

This year may be just challenging enough in the first week to support some breaks and some surprises. Days 3-8 are interesting stages as far as flat stages goes, and Day 9 is a rough uphill time trial. I think Day 9 will be something for contenders to reckon with - It will put some guys who would otherwise be farther down the list up high, and maybe spark some dreams of upsetting the usual suspects.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

LostViking said:


> I'll be watching/DVRing on NBCSN on DirecTV; here's the complete schedule:
> 
> TOUR DE FRANCE (Eastern Standard Time)
> ...


With XBMC/Kodi, you can usually catch the NBCSN stream on the Phoenix add-on if you don't have cable or satellite. Its under Phoenix->PhoenixTV->Sports->US.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Will there be a good cartoon tracker anywhere, like Yahoo UK used to have?
It really helped follow the race minute by minute - they had a line with cartoon riders - if one was in a breakaway, there would be one bike icon in front, with the rider's name and the time gap. If, two, two bike icons, and so on.

If two breakaways, then two sets of bike icons.

Then a cluster of bike icons for the peleton, and an indictor to show that the MJ was in the peleton (if that was the case).


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm watching on NBCSN on my HDTV, but man do they have way too many commercial breaks. Also Phil and Paul are getting long in the tooth and slipping a bit in their commentary. I still love those guys, but its sad to hear Paul correct Phil that Nicholas Roche is not Stephan Roche. I am keeping a Eurosport feed on my laptop at the same time with tv silenced now.
Also, whats up with the flashing red taillights on the Trek bikes?
For those that bought the NBC online package ($29.95), how is it?


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

1st stage time trial is turning out to be a snoozer way to start off the TDF. Would have prefered an exciting sprinter stage. Yawn.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Skewer said:


> 1st stage time trial is turning out to be a snoozer way to start off the TDF. Would have prefered an exciting sprinter stage. Yawn.


You'll get your sprinter stage tomorrow. It should be interesting with the wind in that region. 
Can't wait for Stage 3, finishing up the Mur de Huy!


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

burgrat said:


> ..For those that bought the NBC online package ($29.95), how is it?


I couldn't get it to work with Win8.1/IE11. Probably some security setting messing with the new tinypass login. I haven't figured it out yet. Firefox 38.05 was fine once I got Adobe Flash set up. It is really nice to not sit through commercials. When viewing full screen there is a band on the left side that looks like it may be digital audio. Lots of pixels in various colors flying by. Very distracting. I tend to watch the smaller image just to avoid that seizure-inducing band.

Images are sharp and clear. I think I watch the Tour as much for the scenery as the racing. Phil & Paul. What can I say? I'm ready to give them a whole bunch of slack considering the years of enjoyment they've given me.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*NBC online looks great.*



burgrat said:


> I'm watching on NBCSN on my HDTV, but man do they have way too many commercial breaks. Also Phil and Paul are getting long in the tooth and slipping a bit in their commentary. I still love those guys, but its sad to hear Paul correct Phil that Nicholas Roche is not Stephan Roche. I am keeping a Eurosport feed on my laptop at the same time with tv silenced now.
> Also, whats up with the flashing red taillights on the Trek bikes?
> For those that bought the NBC online package ($29.95), how is it?


NBC online looks great. I am using Firefox.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Watched the Eurosport coverage in English from the link on Steephill.

It will time out every so often, and ask you either to install crap, subscribe (oh, right--I'm going to give your unknown service my credit card #--NOT) or otherwise mess up your computer. Some of the blockers you can kill outright, some you can kill by refreshing and then going to full screen mode.

Even with teh annoyance, still better than the bazillion commercials on NBC


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

paredown said:


> commercials


Commercials? Who watches commercials? Record it and fast-wind through 'em.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Mike T. said:


> Commercials? Who watches commercials? Record it and fast-wind through 'em.


DVRs FTW! Still, it's allot of fast forwarding.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

paredown said:


> Watched the Eurosport coverage in English from the link on Steephill.
> 
> It will time out every so often, and ask you either to install crap, subscribe (oh, right--I'm going to give your unknown service my credit card #--NOT) or otherwise mess up your computer. Some of the blockers you can kill outright, some you can kill by refreshing and then going to full screen mode.
> 
> Even with teh annoyance, still better than the bazillion commercials on NBC


agreed - plus their commentators don't consistently misidentify riders, remember that it's the tour and not the giro, and have a sense of humor...


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

burgrat said:


> I'm watching on NBCSN on my HDTV, but man do they have way too many commercial breaks. /QUOTE]
> 
> man, you have mastered the art of understatement...!
> 
> ...


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

paredown said:


> Watched the Eurosport coverage in English from the link on Steephill.
> 
> It will time out every so often, and ask you either to install crap, subscribe (oh, right--I'm going to give your unknown service my credit card #--NOT) or otherwise mess up your computer. Some of the blockers you can kill outright, some you can kill by refreshing and then going to full screen mode.
> 
> Even with teh annoyance, still better than the bazillion commercials on NBC


That's how I'm watching it. Most of it happens while I'm at work anyways.

My ad blocker blocks out all the advertisements, so I don't the same problem as you. When I'm home on the weekends I'll hook my computer up to the big screen. 

http://www.sportcategory.com/c-9.html


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Im retired. NBC Sports live is just fine, now that the roofers are done.


----------



## radripperaj (Mar 7, 2015)

i have the nbc iPhone live app and it is awesome. watch it live, high lights afterwards and all the riders stats stage profiles and overviews. I have it playing to the side while I'm at work


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

Skewer said:


> 1st stage time trial is turning out to be a snoozer way to start off the TDF. Would have prefered an exciting sprinter stage. Yawn.


+1 ... I fell asleep


----------



## sjnuss (Dec 16, 2006)

I purchased the web access pkg (using iMac, Safari-all software up to date) and I am not getting the stream or replay to start. Logged in and access is no problem, the window opens but the stream does not start but I can play the highlights from each day. Any thoughts?

TIA!!!

Steve


----------



## sjnuss (Dec 16, 2006)

Must be a Safari issue. Installed Firefox and it is working.


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

Hanna the woman in the Direct TV commercials is the most beautiful, sexiest woman in the world.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Oxtox said:


> watching on DVR (using fast-forward x 4) is the ONLY way to endure the commercial-fest.


Agreed! Well... as soon as the DirecTV ad is over, that is. 



Oxtox said:


> as hot as Hannah is, I'm completely sick of her and her stupid horse...that ad played at least a dozen times during today's TT...


I'm baffled- they have at least 3 or 4 different ads w/ her in them- yet, we see the same stupid one over and over and over and ...



Skewer said:


> Hanna the woman in the Direct TV commercials is the most beautiful, sexiest woman in the world.


Yeah, Sports Illustrated agrees. (Damn, Derek Jeter is one lucky SOB)


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

Did you see Hannah in her pink bikini standing up in ankle deep water, washing her horse. Wow.


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

5 minutes of commercials, 1 min of cycling coverage, then 5 minutes commercial. Tour de Commercials.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

NBC Sports works for. I've got it playing at work on my Kindle on my desk


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

If you have a VPN, ITV4 has live coverage, plus hour long daily recaps on itv player. The ads are slightly less irritating than Hannah.


----------

